# Mud Cats Edible?



## .22 caliber

I go fishing alot and every once in a while I will catch a BIG mud cat. I just throw them back because I know they taste like mud, uke: but since they are so big and so hard to get where i fish, I was wondering if there would be anything to take out the mud flavor in the catfish.


----------



## greenheadfallon

Someone once told me that if you soak it in buttermilk it takes out the muddy taste. but i just add spice as the size of the cats goes up


----------



## Gohon

Flatheads, or mudcats as you call them taste just as good as blue cats or channel cats. All depends on the water they are taken from. All catfish taken from very muddy water will have a off taste to them but if taken in stained to clear water there is no difference in them as to taste. No matter what fish I catch I soak them cold salt water over night before cooking them or freezing them. This firms up the flesh and removes some of the strong taste. Some people soak their fish in milk before cooking and another method I like is to soak the fish in beer for several hours before cooking. I never skin a catfish but filet them. As a matter of fact I filet all my fish except trout. When you just skin a catfish you are still leaving a layer of the underskin on the fish and that may be the taste you are referring to. Also cut away any red meat you see as that is the part that has the strongest fishy taste.


----------



## dennis_d

when you catch a flathead hang it from a hook or just nail its head to a tree and cut the tail off. whatever it is that causes that muddy taste will drain out. a flathead only eats live prey so i think they taste better than channel cats.


----------

